
University of California to send some IT jobs to India - kungfudoi
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3117602/it-outsourcing/university-of-california-to-send-some-it-jobs-to-india.html
======
thefastlane
this is a frightening but not unexpected next step in a transformation that
north american universities have undertaken to disregard their charters and
instead run themselves like cold-blooded businesses.

will these HCL contractors have the opportunity to participate in senate
meetings, university committees, etc, like actual staff members do?

were faculty consulted about this decision?

taking a large chunk of an administratrive department and converting it into
something exogenous is a dangerous move and makes it clear what the university
leaderhip's priorities are. outsourcing the cafeteria management is one thing.
but how much of a university can you carve out and hand off to external for-
profit entities -- where is the line?

and, of course, the existing staff that are being shafted -- my heart goes out
to them.

~~~
flukus
And apart from all that, the quality of service will plummet.

